# CALLING FELLOW NUTTERS - where to buy reasonably priced dried fruit and nuts



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

I live nr Mijas on the Costa del Sol and am desperate to find reasonably priced dried fruit and nuts. Before we came out I visited Julian Graves and very nearly cleared them out of stocks of large packs of dried apricots, figs, dates, various nuts, raisins, a lovely mixture of seeds and nuts full of Omega 3 and 6, all reasonably priced/on special. Can anyone suggest comparable sources, or at least better than the mingy expensive packs on offer in Mercadona and the likes please??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> I live nr Mijas on the Costa del Sol and am desperate to find reasonably priced dried fruit and nuts. Before we came out I visited Julian Graves and very nearly cleared them out of stocks of large packs of dried apricots, figs, dates, various nuts, raisins, a lovely mixture of seeds and nuts full of Omega 3 and 6, all reasonably priced/on special. Can anyone suggest comparable sources, or at least better than the mingy expensive packs on offer in Mercadona and the likes please??


you should be able to get everything you need in your local mercado or mercadillo


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Indeed, the local indoor market in Marbella has all that kind of stuff plus I´m pretty sure Al Campo up in La Cañada sells it too


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not dry your own? Summer sunshine is perfect, I dry figs, at the moment I am drying a glut of Tomatoes, all you need is sunshine, a plastic tray, net to keep out the bichos and you are away. There are loads of recipes on the web for drying fruit,

H


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you checked in any of the ubiquitous candy shops?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

halydia said:


> Have you checked in any of the ubiquitous candy shops?


Hmmmm like those Belros franchises usually found in the hypermarkets? I find them a bit pricey in comparison.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Hmmmm like those Belros franchises usually found in the hypermarkets? I find them a bit pricey in comparison.


I meant more like the independent mom and pop stores. Might be a Cantabria/Pais Vasco thing though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ramadan is almost upon us and I know that their is a healthy Muslim population on the CDS so you might find that there are new stocks of nuts and dried fruits in as Muslims uses these in vast quantises over the fast


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd say you have two options, or at least my two options when I move out next in 2012:

Morrisons Supermarkets, Gibraltar 00350 20041114 
Opening times Mon-Sat :0800-2200 & Sunday :0800-2000 

Or this website ( am i allowed to say? ): British Online Supermarket - British food delivered worldwide


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

CroptopMartin said:


> I'd say you have two options, or at least my two options when I move out next in 2012:
> 
> Morrisons Supermarkets, Gibraltar 00350 20041114
> Opening times Mon-Sat :0800-2200 & Sunday :0800-2000
> ...


I had a look at this website and it is certainly very comprehensive, Of course, I only had time to look at about 50 products but I have to say I can get all of them here in Spain and cheaper than they are selling them for. Then there is 25 quid for postage so unless you live in the back of beyond, just shop around. It's fun and you really can get practically everything here. Good example was Heinz baked beans. I can get them 20p a tine cheaper in Spain than on this site. However, there were a few types of flour that I can't get here and a few oddds and ends but nothing to justify the postage imo. Sorry


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

But doesn´t every Spanish supermarket and _mercado de asbastos _sell fdried fruit and nuts, _frutos secos_? They do round here and they are very cheap. 

Fresh chestnuts are in season at the moment. There´s a guy on the square roasting them, €1 for a cone full, irresistible!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But doesn´t every Spanish supermarket and _mercado de asbastos _sell fdried fruit and nuts, _frutos secos_? They do round here and they are very cheap.
> 
> Fresh chestnuts are in season at the moment. There´s a guy on the square roasting them, €1 for a cone full, irresistible!


you're right - our mercadillo has several fruit & nut stalls


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I couldn't find dried fruit in Al Campo - it was probably there but I just didn't see it, so I went to a Herbalista. 

Not sure if they are all the same but in addition to various miracle lotions, potions and pills, there was a good selection of nuts, dried fruit, rissotto rices, fancy flour and that sort of thing. The apricots were very good - juicier and less shriveled than the ones I buy in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> I had a look at this website and it is certainly very comprehensive, Of course, I only had time to look at about 50 products but I have to say I can get all of them here in Spain and cheaper than they are selling them for. Then there is 25 quid for postage so unless you live in the back of beyond, just shop around. It's fun and you really can get practically everything here. Good example was Heinz baked beans. I can get them 20p a tine cheaper in Spain than on this site. However, there were a few types of flour that I can't get here and a few oddds and ends but nothing to justify the postage imo. Sorry


You've gotta be a bit nuts  if you're considering importing nuts and dried fruit from Britain, which have actually been imported from Greece, Turkey, Morocco and SPAIN. Figs, apricots, hazelnuts, walnuts, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, raisins and almonds, to name a few, are all grown here and, are readily available if you look in the right places (the ones indicated above)

Hope you find some yummy ones!


----------

